# newquay zoo may 14



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

Had a week in Newquay a month ago here's a few from the zoo

leemers by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

meerkat by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

mongoose 3 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

pea**** by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

robin by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

full set here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644815256575/


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

That Mongoose is rather cool. All in a nice set.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Mongoose picture is great. Or is it a Meercat?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome photos


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some great pictures there,the pea**** is my favourite out of them.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheers chaps


----------

